# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Out of your comfort zone.

## Ramah

Not sure if it's been suggested or done before but I think a challenge that specifically takes the cartographer out of their comfort zone would be cool. I guess this would only work for people who have actually posted a map before (otherwise who is to know if a person is out of their comfort zone or not?) but what I am thinking is specifically doing a map in a style that is known to be either a weakness for the artist or one they haven't tried before. So basically, as I prefer to do a hand-drawn style then I myself would have to take on something like a an atlas style map or one created from extensive texture usage - something I would never normally have a go at.

I guess there are problems that need to be sorted with the idea but I believe it would be a really cool way to entice people to give something else a shot.

(I have no idea how to make a poll, btw, so forget that.  :Smile:  )

----------


## mearrin69

I think it's a neat idea.  It  gets to the heart of what these challenges are supposed to be about...challenging yourself, as much as other cartographers. Not sure how it would work, however. 

I suppose I'd challenge myself to do a hand-drawn map in ISO perspective. It's something I've never successfully pulled off...though I've only tried it a couple of times.
M

----------


## Kier

everything is out of my comfort zone, so would be easy pick for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Hehe, believe it or not I'm with Kier myself. I still feel a little freaked out when I start a project and there are a lot of things that I'm not sure how I'm going to do until I get into them. I suppose that's mostly due to my lack of prolificance and the fact that I keep changing the tools I'm using. I think I'm done with that though so I should settle in eventually.

It makes me think it might be fun to create a map based on a poll taken on each artist who agrees and you have to do whatever the voters choose for you. Other artists might have to come up with something they would like to see you attempt. LOL, it might be amazing but it also might blow chunks!! (I guess it's the same idea but instead of you having to admit what your uncomfortable with you'd have that decided for you.)

Nice idea, it makes my brain roil with ideas that we might try for future challenges.

----------


## vorropohaiah

> It makes me think it might be fun to create a map based on a poll taken on each artist who agrees and you have to do whatever the voters choose for you. Other artists might have to come up with something they would like to see you attempt. LOL, it might be amazing but it also might blow chunks!! (I guess it's the same idea but instead of you having to admit what your uncomfortable with you'd have that decided for you.)


i like this one, but the logistics of getting people to participate and then vote for each others goals and then starting the map might be too much? or have one month of people entering/voting for what to do and another month with the challenge itself.

could be fun though without something like Jaxilon mentioned above to pick what individual members will do its a bit difficult to get people to pick their own weaknesses

----------

